

Practical testing in Haskell - jaspervdj
http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2015-03-13-practical-testing-in-haskell.html

======
cschneid
Good article. I like these articles that discuss haskell from a practical
engineering point of view, rather than the bleeding-edge researchy point of
view.

Even if I disagree with some of his style, its a cool way to get a starting
point and begin getting a feel for what good haskell code looks like, and how
to lay out an application.

~~~
codygman
Also a good tutorial for getting a good feel what good Haskell code looks like
and how to lay out an application is the howistart tutorial[0].

0:
[http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1](http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1)

